# Intro And Wtt: Clausing 8530 Auto Feed For Non-auto Feed



## WoodenFlutes (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a new member. Name is Jay. I'm setting up a machining shop to make wooden flutes suited to Irish traditional music. The flutes are machined to within 0.001" for acoustical critical dimensions, which is why these are typically made on metal working machinery rather than a wood lathe. I've been using a South Bend Heavy 10 and just acquired a relatively low mileage Clausing 8530. I'm very excited to get the mill set up! It's replacing a Jet mill/drill that was not meeting my needs.

Regarding the Clausing, it came with an auto feed I don't intend to use. It will be rare that I need to make repeated long cuts. I would prefer to have the left side hand wheel and micrometer dial assembly instead. Would anyone be interested in a swap?

Best wishes,
Jay


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 6, 2016)

Put up or share a picture or two.. 
I have an 8520 and I believe they'd be interchangeable.


----------



## WoodenFlutes (Oct 6, 2016)

It might take me a bit to figure out how to post pictures. In the meantime, I received the owner's manual for the mill with a separate sbeet for the auto feed. The auto feed sheet does reference a slight installation difference for the 8520, so it seems it was designed to fit both. If someone wants to swap, we can figure it out for sure, measuring the components over the phone if necessary. I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow of the auto feed and the manual.

Thanks,
Jay

Editing to add that the auto feed manual shows a picture of the auto feed unit mounted to an 8520 table (lacks the oil collecting extensions of the 8530). Looks like it replaces everything from the bushing out. The original bushing is replaced with a clutch gear, the auto feed unit clamps to outside of the round part of the dial housing to mesh with the clutch gear. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome aboard! 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm game at this point, flip an e-mail to mfmike1@comcast.net and we can continue this conversation on the side and not bore everyone.


----------

